# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  بحث (إدراج الكيانات على قائمة الإرهاب ومقتضيات الدعوى العادلة) كاملاً

## د.شيماء عطاالله

إدراج الكيانات على قائمة الإرهاب ومقتضيات الدعوى العادلة 

الأستاذ الدكتور

غنام محمد غنام 

أستاذ القانون الجنائي كلية القانون - جامعة قطر 

أستاذ القانون الجنائي وعميد كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة الأسبق

ملخص البحث:

يعالج البحث موضوعا مهما من موضوعات القانون الجنائي في مواجهته للإرهاب ليس عن طريق تجريم الأفعال الإرهابية فحسب

ولكن عن طريق تجريم إنشاء كيانات إرهابية أو تولي قيادة فيها أو عضوية فيها أو الترويج لتجنيد أعضاء جدد بها أو حتى التعبير عن تشجيع أفكار تلك الكيانات. 

للاطلاع على البحث انظر المرفق

----------

